# Rotary Cutter for 2210



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I'm wanting to get 48" rotary cutter for my 2210. 
It will primarily be used for occasional cutting of tall field grass, and small clearings in the woods. I have cut with, and have access to, an '8 foot Bush Hog and an old Allis D17, so I wont be needing heavy cutting capability with the smaller cutter. I think anything bigger for the 2210 will be pushing it due to limited PTO HP (17.5), and the extended length which would create a need for more weight in the front of the tractor.

Does anybody have the JD LX series rotary cutter? I believe I can get a JD LX4 or a 48" Land Pride cutter locally. I haven't priced them yet. I saw an LX4 awhile back, but have not personally seen a Land Pride RC. I'm assuming the LX4 will cost more being that it is painted green. Are the LX's worth the money? How about Land Prides? As I stated before, I need something only for light duty, but don't want to buy junk, either.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I have seen several LX4 in my area and they seem to work well. The local New Holland dealer is also a Woods dealer and they sell Woods branded rotary cutters. A while back they had a sell on a 42" RCC42 cutter for $600.00, I know a little small fro your needs but it really matches well to my Kubota L185 and does a nice job on my pasture. You might want to take a look at some of the Woods stuff not as expensive as the JD or Land Pride stuff but really nice units.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks, Michael, I had forgotten that my JD dealer can get Woods stuff, as that's where I got my Woods toothbar for my FEL. :duh: I'll inquire about the Woods RC's.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Also, the 42" size would probably be ok, because what I will be using it for does not have to be done quickly or in one day, like sometimes my finishing mowing has to be done.


----------

